# getting some clients



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a part time business, last year it was going well, so I being an honest upstanding citizen, told mr Tax and made it official. 

However now I seem to have exhausted my customer base, all just wanted one offs and actually only have 3 regulars.

Hardly worth bothering with, especially having to do the self assesment, pay insurance etc. 

Done a fair bit of marketing and have a section of a popular Mini Web site but just not picking up anything new, last year was really busy luckily as I was out of work most of the summer.

Problem is I've gone from hobby to business later in life and have a really hectic day job and active family life.

How did you pros on here start out, as well as any part time Pro's?, I'd love to be getting one or two in a weekend and actually get into a position to be a supporter on here.

Cheers, Dan.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Word of mouth was our best way and still is,the likes of DW gives us very little business when it comes to detailing.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly the country is now flooded with valaters or detailers plus the weekend only people every week your seeing 3-5 people on hear alone starting up as they think its easy money to made not so.

Many of them will start spend aload of cash and run in to problems in 4 years i have seen it happen to many now in all honesty its not a great business to be getting it to there is so many well established firms out there now its hard work and people are not spending like they were sorry its not positive advice but i think alot more people need to realise its not easy money and the outgoings the proper people spend on insurance etc is making it very hard for them. you have to put alot of hours in to make it in this game.

all i can say is keep trying your best get your name out locally as much as you can drop some business cards round the nicer areas of where you live and hope to pick few more jobs up.

Oh and nice to see you did it all by the book:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Word of mouth was our best way and still is,the likes of DW gives us very little business when it comes to detailing.


Cheers Clarke.

I've always wondered, I guess as most on here are detailers, hobby and pro there's not much business to be gained. Would be more of a vanity for me.

The sites I am on are for Minis and from the enquiries I get I think that's dried up as they are all early 20's and are focusing their finances elsewhere. That or I've given to much emailed advice.

My staple clients (all three) were word of mouth and I did pick up lots last summer via them and all were impressed but saw it as a one off, have followed up but if they are like me they probably ignored the emails.

Was chatting to a supplier at an FM do a few weeks back and got to talking detailing and his f430 but he'd already got a guy.

Dan.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Honestly the country is now flooded with valaters or detailers plus the weekend only people every week your seeing 3-5 people on hear alone starting up as they think its easy money to made not so.
> 
> Many of them will start spend aload of cash and run in to problems in 4 years i have seen it happen to many now in all honesty its not a great business to be getting it to there is so many well established firms out there now its hard work and people are not spending like they were sorry its not positive advice but i think alot more people need to realise its not easy money and the outgoings the proper people spend on insurance etc is making it very hard for them. you have to put alot of hours in to make it in this game.
> 
> ...


Cheers,

Going to get some post cards ff vista print and I have some posh business cards that Bexley Motor Works have said I can drop off (nice silver foiled ones too) so will do that.

TBH I'm lucky as I am Head of FM for a property firm, which technicalyl for me at 35 should be my dream job. So I know detailing full time is something I've left too late, I just want to pull in a few more details a year 20-30 would suit .

PS, re the start up, yes I've been alarmed by the rate mentioned just here on DW, I've always been very careful to get my gear in gradually, aside from an initial £150 which I would have spent anyway it's all been paid for by paid work. So at least it's no costing me money.

And I use my Touring at my detailing mobile .

Thanks for the tips ..


----------

